# Corsa VXR and Civic Type R FN2...anyone owned either?



## Ryanjdover (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi all,

I just sold my MINI Cooper S at the weekend and I'm now stuck without a car. 

I have managed to bring the wide choice of vehicles down to 2 options. 

Corsa VXR and FN2 Type R.

Similar cars in terms of power but handling and power delivery are very different. 

I've test driven the FN2 and liked it but not the Corsa VXR yet.

I was hoping that any of you good people on here who owned either may be good enough to share your experiences of ownership. The good the bad and the ugly! 

I view of what you found the like to love with and what you loved or loathed about them.

I'm in a massive predicament as I need to sort something out soon as dropping your daughter of at nursery with and then on to the train station with taking car seats out etc in a taxi/cab is a massive and expensive pain in the ****! 

Cheers Folks!

Ry


----------



## modd1uk (Aug 27, 2010)

Currently have an fn2 that I'm going to be listing for sale, excellent cars, need the disks/pads/lines upgrading and springs and it makes them a lot better.

What year are you looking at, budget etc as the 07s are renowned for rusty door tops inside, and the 3rd gear synchro.

You want a gt model of whichever you go, facelift came in in 2009...be careful as I have seen 59-60 plates but not facelift. You can tell by the front bumper if it has headlight washers, if so they factory fitter xenons .


----------



## Ryanjdover (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm looking at 08 plates ideally as I've read about the door tops and 3rd gear issue already. Generally though they sound really solid....except for the gear stick gaiter.... They might as well make those from cheese!


----------



## modd1uk (Aug 27, 2010)

Expect a bit of clutch squeek..some can be sorted with grease..most can, others replace the pedal box but it comes back eventually.


----------



## jonnyboyctr (Nov 7, 2012)

Got a FN2, where do i start?
The third gear sincro problem rears its ugly head in 09 plates too, it creaks rattles and groans down the road. The subframes rub when you put the clutch to the floor resulting in an anoying clunk. The build quality realy is not as good as you would expext. Imo the honda dealers i have dealt with are useless.
Saying this i absolutly love the car, the looks and the vtec! Its an exceptional car to drive but a dificult car to own.


----------



## Ryanjdover (Apr 1, 2013)

jonnyboyctr said:


> Got a FN2, where do i start?
> The third gear sincro problem rears its ugly head in 09 plates too, it creaks rattles and groans down the road. The subframes rub when you put the clutch to the floor resulting in an anoying clunk. The build quality realy is not as good as you would expext. Imo the honda dealers i have dealt with are useless.
> Saying this i absolutly love the car, the looks and the vtec! Its an exceptional car to drive but a dificult car to own.


Oh dear. Not good to hear but I'm still veering towards the CTR


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

I have a fn2 great car prop the best drivers car ive had great fun, yes you really have to work it if you want to go quick but I dont mind I just drive normally most of the time. The paint work dose mark very easily so you have to be carefull when washing. Sorry but a corsa vxr is for 20 years old and im 38


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

Ryanjdover said:


> Oh dear. Not good to hear but I'm still veering towards the CTR


Why do you say its a difficult car to own mate ?


----------



## Ryanjdover (Apr 1, 2013)

rhyst said:


> Why do you say its a difficult car to own mate ?


I never did say difficult to own was someone else, but I've tried the CTR and really liked it. Coming from an MCS it was quite refreshing as it was all very civilised below 4000 rpm and the wife was very comfortable....then dual carriageway the madness and noise began. Vtec was intoxicating. Thought it was a nice balance of madness and practicality. Just wanted to gauge people's opinions on VXR. CTR is currently in front but I haven't driven the VXR yet.....


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Im another one with an Fn2 so il share some of my views: As said by others it can be a love/hate relationship but im loving it atm.

The 3rd gear issue was (or should have been) sorted from 08 onwards cars, so any cars you look at 06-08 either take a drive or check the service history as these were able to be sorted under warranty. The roof has known issues to begin to show rust along the front windscreen seal, again this will be sorted under warranty from Honda.

Approx 90% of cars for sale are the GT Version, which has cruise control, auto lights and wipers, a ventilated glovebox and front fogs…makes a much better buy over a non GT model IMO.

Standard ride can be a bit crashy, however a set of 30mm eibachs sorts this out. I have the 19” Rage alloys and a 30mm drop and it gives a surprisingly comfortable ride whilst handling like a dream.

As mentioned the brakes are a bit of a let down, but by no means poor. On a spirited drive I notice that they can fade quickly and lose feel…however ive been informed that sorting the lines and fluid makes a difference…also, the DC5 Brembo set up is fairly straightforward to fit, I think this will be on my list of modifications as they also look cool. I had sticking sliders on the rear but that is a simple fix.

I feel that the running costs are fairly high for the performance on offer (210hp), and im getting 28mpg average according to the trip. I have had no issues with reliability at the K-Series is a fairly bulletproof motor.

Ive toyed with selling the car, but the looks and the fact I can change gear at 8.3k keeps me entertained…I don’t know what id sell this for. The only other car I like is an E46 M3, or the new C-Class Coupe (but that’s a tad boring in comparison).

Id defiantly have one over a Corsa VXR as they seem to be a “young” persons car…depending on your age.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

I would definately go for the CTR FN2. Drivien my brothers and its awesome, especially the noise in VTEC. :thumb:

The ride is hard and noisy but that's part of the experience!


----------



## jonnyboyctr (Nov 7, 2012)

rhyst said:


> Why do you say its a difficult car to own mate ?


Think i was the one who said it is a dificult car to own, i will try to elaborate.

Its a love hate relationship,when your sat in it with vtec on full chatter its truly amazing, its very addictive.
On the downside every time i get it in theres a new creak groan or rattle the build quality is truly terrible. It can get quite tiresome.

Given the choice of a fn2 or corsa i would definatly still recomend the fn2.
vtec Yo! :lol:


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Buy an FN2 and supercharge it! 

Eliminates the lack of Torque, much more drivable


----------



## Ryanjdover (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks for great replies chaps. I've made the decision to go with the CTR!

V-TEC rules!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

good choice 
ref the 'lack' of torque, makes no difference imo the car will happily sit at 30mph in fifth or sixth gear, yes you need to bang it down a few gears if you need more speed quickly but tell me thats not the same with any NA petrol engine.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Ryanjdover said:


> Thanks for great replies chaps. I've made the decision to go with the CTR!
> 
> V-TEC rules!


Just thought I would highlight this post!!!!


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

LOL bit weird to drag this up now but be nice to know why he went for an Astra VXR instead of the FN2?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

B17BLG said:


> Just thought I would highlight this post!!!!


Depends if he wants it to run with a piston gone or vteccing all the way brudda


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

asonda said:


> LOL bit weird to drag this up now but be nice to know why he went for an Astra VXR instead of the FN2?


Out of the two which would you choose?


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

In all honesty I'd have the Civic Type R.....

My statement above was just a genuine ask, wonder what made him decide on the Astra, when his original choice was a Corsa or FN2, then after saying he's chosen the FN2 he pops up with an Astra...

Was it a good deal he couldn't refuse? Did he not think he could get hold of an Astra? etc etc


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Ep3 over fd2 tbh 

But astra vxr over all imo


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

Kimo73 said:


> Ep3 over fd2 tbh


I hope this was a typo mate.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

DOBE said:


> I hope this was a typo mate.


:lol:

Oops, obviously

Fn2 is the **** one, no idea why I said fd xos they are EPIC


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

Kimo73 said:


> Fn2 is the **** one


I hope THIS was a typo mate.

I own an FN2.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

DOBE said:


> I hope THIS was a typo mate.
> 
> I own an FN2.


Sorry, the fn2 is the lesser good one


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

Kimo73 said:


> Sorry, the fn2 is the lesser good one


:lol:


----------



## tamkingho200 (Feb 17, 2013)

I am another owner here which own a fn2 and I came from a ep3 ! 

I would be honest to say ep3 is a fun car, however fn2 is a lot more grown up car to own. Corsa Vxr look good on paper, but not as practical (space wise) . Fn2 is a driver car and you will find you involve more while driving , should say you have more connection with the car! You can always get quick car like 250 + bhp car, but in terms of fun to drive is very different aspect! 

The above comment not only made because I am a fn2 owner, but the true experience from owning lots of sports car etc


----------



## tobiasnugent (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi i have not personally owned either but a close friend has owned both. I will put it this way. He owned the corsa for around 3 months hes owned the FN2 for well over a year.

He simply does not rate the corsa at all. Heres some photos of them though!


----------



## Raga (Feb 14, 2012)

Is that fn2 boosted by any chance ?


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

asonda said:


> LOL bit weird to drag this up now but be nice to know why he went for an Astra VXR instead of the FN2?


Because they're quicker


----------



## Rizzo (Jan 22, 2009)

Ive just ordered a Corsa VXR, loved it when I test drove one, seemed to go round the corners well aswell. 

Cant comment on the type r though.


----------



## tobiasnugent (Jan 29, 2014)

Raga said:


> Is that fn2 boosted by any chance ?


Nope NA


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

B17BLG said:


> Because they're quicker


true but the astra vxr will break


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

ardenvxr said:


> true but the astra vxr will break


Strongest gearbox around iirc


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

Kimo73 said:


> Strongest gearbox around iirc


lol,worst car i ever owned,my old alfa was more reliable:lol:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

ardenvxr said:


> lol,worst car i ever owned,my old alfa was more reliable:lol:


Srs?

There not all that bad. Could be the 1.9 cdti

Now there's a **** engine. When it's good it's good, but when it wants to go wrong, everything will be


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

ardenvxr said:


> true but the astra vxr will break


Still gets to the garage quicker....


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

And going by comments on here CTR doesn't seem all that much better :lol:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

B17BLG said:


> Still gets to the garage quicker....


Loooooooooool


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

B17BLG said:


> And going by comments on here CTR doesn't seem all that much better :lol:


3 1/2 years of ownership and mine hasn't skipped a beat.

Only time it goes near a garage is for fuel. :thumb:


----------



## Ryanjdover (Apr 1, 2013)

Ben, you trolling *******!

I went for the Astra in the end because the ride even on 19s was so much smoother than the crashy FN2 suspension. Also i ended up realising I'd miss the turbo as I had a second Gen MCS. Made the right choice I think but still have the type r itch from time to time. Wasn't much in it!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

DOBE said:


> 3 1/2 years of ownership and mine hasn't skipped a beat.
> 
> Only time it goes near a garage is for fuel. :thumb:


There are many cars that go for 3 and a half years without skipping a beat, including VXRs! It's really not that uncommon!

Owned mine for four years! Had one warranty issue replaced within 2 days of owning the car which could of been how the previous owner treated it. 40k miles later no issues!

I know of over 5 VXRs still running all original parts from factory excluding servicing items covered over 100k! And that's owners I personally know!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Ryanjdover said:


> Ben, you trolling *******!
> 
> I went for the Astra in the end because the ride even on 19s was so much smoother than the crashy FN2 suspension. Also i ended up realising I'd miss the turbo as I had a second Gen MCS. Made the right choice I think but still have the type r itch from time to time. Wasn't much in it!


You knows it

VXR>Type R


----------



## Brian mc21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Had two fn2s in the drive at one time. Was disappointed in the civics performance. Nice to look at but a tad embarrassing in the red light gp when some clapped out diesel with a map leaves you in a big cloud of black smoke.


----------



## Ryanjdover (Apr 1, 2013)

B17BLG said:


> You knows it
> 
> VXR>Type R


I have to say I am hooked on the VXR vibe now. Got my first track day booked at Snetterton with a few of the SE and EA boys.

Gonna be a giggle like


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Ryanjdover said:


> I have to say I am hooked on the VXR vibe now. Got my first track day booked at Snetterton with a few of the SE and EA boys.
> 
> Gonna be a giggle like


Sweet! I'm booking some dates at oulton park once the cars fully off the road and I gets trailor!


----------



## Ryanjdover (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm deffo looking forward to doing some more dates. I know I'll be hooked


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Can I come


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Kimo73 said:


> Can I come


No,no,no


----------

